
Urban Airship Revenge: 8-bit April Fools' gaming goodness - turoczy
http://urbanairship.com/#20110401
======
garagebander
It's actually a good game... would like some guns on the airship... click to
fire?

Found a similar game for the iPhone (since it doesn't _do_ Flash) and it's
free this weekend! Amazing Blue Fugu [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/amazing-
blue-fugu/id415074279...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/amazing-blue-
fugu/id415074279?mt=8)

~~~
ktsmith
space bar to fire

------
nicholasreed
Looks like somebody already hacked it

~~~
narsil
It's more of a 'fun' thing I guess, despite the javascript obfuscation, etc.

Turns out it's pretty easy to 'hack' it if you look at the ajax request sent
when you submit your score and just craft an xmlhttprequest with the same
parameters and the token you get when you click the Start button (yay
firebug)... but that would ruin the purpose of the game wouldn't it :)

... unless someone really really wanted one of those 100 t-shirts haha.

------
est
Why not discuss it in this thread?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2394349>

------
bacarter
I can't make it past level 2!

~~~
muhuk
I think it's because the rectangles used for collision testing are too large.

